# Salmon Oil Makes Her Stinky, What Else to Help With Shedding



## airillusion (Aug 30, 2015)

My 6 month old English Pointer puppy is shedding a lot. Based on advice from this forum, fish oil or flaxseed oil is supposed to help with shedding. I read somewhere that fish oil is best since some dogs can't convert the flaxseed oil to what they need, while fish oil is a direct source of what they need. We have been feeding her half the recommended amount of Alaskan Salmon oil, which we pump onto her food but noticed today that she reeks like fish. Is this normal? Is there another method of delivery that doesn't give dogs that awful scent? Is there another fish oil that doesn't give a dog that scent?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Might as well give it a try. My dogs get a fish oil capsule a couple times a week. The omega 3 fatty acids are fragile and exposed to light and oxygen go rancid. Safely inside a capsule they should last longer. So long as the capsules you eat don't contain any xylitol as that is toxic then try giving her one of yours daily.

Or try canned fish. A sardine a day maybe. Or when you eat salmon, mackerel or other fatty fish give her an ounce or two mixed with her dinner.

Or other source of omega 3 like grass fed beef or lamb or wild game. 

Plant based sources of omega fatty acids like flaxseed oil do work for some but like us humans a lot more is needed as it isn't easily converted to a form we can use.

Or she's a pup. Maybe she is simply shedding out puppy hair right on schedule. Give her a bath and a good rub down as she dries to remove loose hairs.

Or it's normal seasonal shedding. See above.

Or her diet is simply a bit too low in fat for her. Find a kibble with more fat or add the old time egg a day to improve her coat. I've learned on this forum that cooking the egg is better than raw. Not because of bacteria but the protein is more available cooked then raw. Whether it works or not dog will be happy with a bit of fresh food, just keep your hands on her ribs and cut back the kibble a bit if she gets a bit thick.

And last. All dogs shed. Short single coats like pointer are about the worst. Odd but true.


----------



## BKaymuttleycrew (Feb 2, 2015)

I use Bonnie & Clyde brand of fish oil & have been very happy with it. Very little to no odor, already has the Vitamin E included so there's no need to supplement that as well. All dogs coats are noticeably softer - only one of the four has really shown a reduction in shedding though. ymmv


----------



## airillusion (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks Kathy!
The groomer says she is shedding more than she should so I'm assuming it's not a puppy thing,
seasonal thing or breed thing. But I guess it's always possible the groomer is wrong. English pointers aren't very common so maybe she doesn't have much experience with this breed. 

I know the food we have her on is low in omegas but we can't change it at this time so I'm looking for something to supplement it. 



Kathyy said:


> Might as well give it a try. My dogs get a fish oil capsule a couple times a week. The omega 3 fatty acids are fragile and exposed to light and oxygen go rancid. Safely inside a capsule they should last longer. So long as the capsules you eat don't contain any xylitol as that is toxic then try giving her one of yours daily.
> 
> Or try canned fish. A sardine a day maybe. Or when you eat salmon, mackerel or other fatty fish give her an ounce or two mixed with her dinner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I have been giving my dogs salmon oil (zesty paws brand, we buy it on Amazon) daily for a few months and have not had an issue with smell. It has not affected their shedding, though. It mostly helps keep the skin and hair healthy. Especially in the winter, our dogs would get dry flaky skin and dry hair, but with the salmon oil their skin does not get flaky and the hairs stay glossy and soft.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

The groomer is telling you this? Could it be stress shedding? I could see Sassy pop hairs up when at the vet's office. Really weird looking. Doesn't necessarily mean your pup dislikes going there or that the groomer is mean, just she's feeling stressed about the bath. Most dogs are, mine get the zoomies after they are nice and clean.

Agree about the slight change in diet making a difference in the coat. Sassy was dehydrated because she was sick and would leave a 'crime scene outline' behind on the furniture and felt slick to pet as so much hair was sliding out. Once better hydrated shed hair stayed put until combed out.


----------



## rebfein (Jun 7, 2010)

I would go with the salmon capsules, as Kathyy's right about light exposure turning them rancid. My retriever mix has sensitive skin, a very thick coat and sheds ALOT. I brush him several times a week and feed him Nurto Lamb (grass fed) and rice and he's doing very well on it.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Fish oil shouldn't really be making your dog smell like fish. At least I have yet to run into this issue.. and my dogs have been taking it for years now and a few different brands.

Are you sure that you are not having issues with anal glands? They give off a horrid stinky dead fish smell if they express. 

Excessive shedding is usually due to diet. My dogs shed less on a high protein/fat diet than when they were on high carb/lower fat diets. Diet change will also change poop consistency which would fix anal gland issues if it is the right food for the dog.

Though some breeds really do just shed something awful. I hate short coats for that reason!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Fish oil makes me smell like fish and I don't have any anal sacs. Hate the stuff.

Do check though. Anal sac issues can be bad news. I didn't think Sassy's secretions smelled fishy but many do.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't think salmon oil should make a dog stink, either. If this just occurred after a while of feeding the oil, a vet check may be in order. My dog gets salmon oil supplement and eats salmon kibble, and he doesn't smell like fish, except for right after he eats, lol. But I don't know, maybe it makes some dogs smell that way.

And yeah, short coated dogs shed a lot, more than many long coated dogs, believe it or not!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

It shouldn't make the dog stink but dogs are individuals with differing systems. Sassy smelled of corn when she ate kibble made with corn. Bothered me enough to switch kibbles.


----------



## airillusion (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it was the salmon oil that was making her stinky because she stopped stinking pretty quickly after I stopped giving it to her. It could be that she got the oil on herself or her bedding and that is why she stank. Her kibble is a high protein/high fat kibble but just low in omegas. I'll look for the Zesty Paws Softgels to see if that doesn't make her stinky.

It's not just the groomer that noticed the excessive shedding, I've noticed it as well. The weather has been a little funky lately, in the teens some days then rising to the 50s others, so maybe that has induced her to shed more. She doesn't spend a whole lot of time outdoors though, usually just two hours a day for walks and potty breaks.


----------



## blujacket (Nov 15, 2018)

I got a fee sample of this at Pet People http://ultraoilforpets.com/
Very low odor.


----------

